# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  OH GOD.. B6 Overdose??! What could happen!?

## r2d2651

Okay so yeah! I took 262 mg of Vitamin B6 after reading that I should take that much for vivid dreams.. I then looked at the back.. Hmm.. One tablet is a serving?.. I then googled B6 Overdose and APPARENTLY for my age group.. 80 mg of B6 can be harmful.. Oh geez.. Am I okay??!

Vitamin B6 Dosage

EDIT: I also weigh a good 180 lbs. so if that affects anything..

----------


## Maria92

You'll be fine (probably). Just don't take any more b6 for the next week or two, and it'll work its way out of your system, no harm done (in all likelihood). Of course, if you start noticing troubling symptoms, like internal bleeding or vomiting blood (hey, it could happen), you're gonna wanna call an ambulance. On the plus side, B6 is water soluble, so if you keep your fluids up...well, I'm not sure what exactly would happen, but I'd hazard a guess that it would help to flush it out of your system.

----------


## nina

Where did you read that you should take that much?

You should be ok this time, just be safer and more intelligent in the future.  ::?: 

Also, moved.

----------


## r2d2651

How to make a Dream more Vivid: The true B6 story « Lucid All Night

right here.. It says 250 mg specifically..

----------


## nina

Wow. Please do NOT follow the advice of some random person's blog page especially when it comes to matters of your health and safety. Always double and triple check your information and the sources where this information is coming from. At repeated dosages that high B6 can cause irreversible neurological damage.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## ninja9578

250mg is a lot, but not an overdose, not even close.  Overdose levels start at about a thousand mg, 500 if you are small.  I don't recommend more than 100, but 250 will not hurt you, just don't do it every day.

----------


## KristaNicole07

You can take higher doses of water-soluble vitamins (as opposed to fat-soluble), which B6 is, and be fine, so overdose at that much B6 is unlikely. Probably still isn't a good idea to do that on a regular basis though. Too much of anything can be bad.

----------


## nina

...





> Toxicity
> 
> Adverse effects have only been documented from vitamin B6 supplements and never from food sources. This article only discusses the safety of the common supplemental form of vitamin B6 pyridoxine (for a full discussion please see pyridoxine). Toxicologic animal studies identify specific destruction of the dorsal root ganglia[12] which is documented in human cases of overdosage of pyridoxine.[13] Although vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin and is excreted in the urine, doses of pyridoxine in excess of the RDI over long periods of time thus result in painful and ultimately irreversible neurological problems.
> 
> The primary symptoms are pain and numbness of the extremities, and in severe cases difficulty walking. Sensory neuropathy typically develops at doses of pyridoxine in excess of 1,000 mg per day. However, there have been a few case reports of individuals who developed sensory neuropathies at doses of less than 500 mg daily over a period of months. None of the studies, in which an objective neurological examination was performed, found evidence of sensory nerve damage at intakes of pyridoxine below 200 mg/day. This condition is usually reversible when supplementation is stopped.[14]
> 
> Existing authorisations and valuations vary considerably worldwide. In 1993 the European Community Scientific Committee on Food defines intakes of 50 mg vitamin B6 per day as harmful and established tolerable upper intake level of 25 mg/day for adults in 2000.
> 
> The Expert Group on Vitamins and Minerals of the Food Standard Agency UK (UK EVM) derived a safe upper level (SUL) of 10 mg/day for a 60 kg adult in 2003.
> ...

----------


## CrimsonPoet

I tried taking B6 before... It only induced three lucid dreams for me within the first six times of taking it. I took 200mg each time... (I weigh 160 pounds)
I've been trying to find some legal way of ingesting some vitamin to induce lucid dreams...
Nothing seems to be working.

Do you know anything that I can take to increase lucid dreams?
I tried D.I.L.D.'s and I have lucid dreams, but all I can remember about the lucid dream is that I had it, but I do not remember any of the details.
I tried W.I.L.D.'s and I end up getting stuck in sleep paralysis, fully awake and wanting to dream or at least see hypnagogic imagery.
I tried a dream journal... I basically have been recording normal dreams with very little detailed oriented information...
And... I have given up! I even did reality checks and have had sharpie etched into my arm for months reminding me to check whether or not I was dreaming.

Any Suggestions?

----------


## Maria92

Keep a detailed dream journal, keep working hard. There is no shortcut to lucidity.  :wink2:

----------


## r2d2651

Thanks for the responses everyone, I'll try and be less stupid next time, I feel fine and I had two very good length dreams which isn't normal for me. I recorded them on my phone.. I'll only take 100mg from this point on. Thanks again.

----------


## zebrah

There is no reason for you to take B6 vitamins. Why don't you just switch to a more balanced diet? Or just eat more B6 rich foods. If you are hoping B6 will grant you instant lucid dreams you are wrong. Lucid dreaming isn't like turning on the T.V. It takes some real effort. In the long run B6 isn't going to help you.

----------


## AURON

> There is no reason for you to take B6 vitamins. Why don't you just switch to a more balanced diet? Or just eat more B6 rich foods. If you are hoping B6 will grant you instant lucid dreams you are wrong. Lucid dreaming isn't like turning on the T.V. It takes some real effort. In the long run B6 isn't going to help you.








> Okay so yeah! I took 262 mg of Vitamin B6 after  reading that I should take that much for vivid dreams..




Looks like he was taking for vivid dreams Zebrah.  Which it does help.  @ OP...don't take 100 everynight.  That's still about 5000% of the daily value.

----------


## zebrah

> Looks like he was taking for vivid dreams Zebrah.  Which it does help.  @ OP...don't take 100 everynight.  That's still about 5000% of the daily value.



I was under the impression that he was trying to have vivid dreams to become lucid. I am sorry I misunderstood.

----------


## kaze

Hmm, interestingly enough, I recently experienced a B6 overdose. Here's what happened to me. Hope it helps.

I was inducing nightmares using B6 (yep, it can give nightmares. At least it does for me) and I was confident that I'd done all the necessary research I needed to safely take the B6. I've played with and tested it on and off for two years, and no ill effects thus far, so I wasn't worried. I took 400mg (I'm also 110lbs, so not a balanced equation from the get go), had my nightmare and decided I wanted another one and did this two more times with the same dosage (it all equaled 1200mg in four days, which is NOT good). On the fourth day I started noticing that I was breaking out badly (which is a side effect of toxicity), I didn't want to eat (nausea, another side effect), and my arms and legs were getting strange tingling sensations that I was not used to (side effect) and, quiet honestly, it was freaking me out bad. I immediately stopped taking it and the symptoms went away as the B6 left my system.

My story being said, my advice is, if you want to keep testing the B6, do your research, know your body and how it acts, and take it once in a while. Don't stack it, and if you notice symptoms, stop immediately. 262mg once isn't likely to harm you, but I also agree with Akono that you probably shouldn't take 100mg every single day. Give it time to get out of your system. Like I said earlier, I hope this helps.

----------


## DeletePlease

^ Why were you trying to induce nightmares? =/ 

Also, why is the title of this thread in yellow font? Sorry for being off-topic.

----------


## kaze

> ^ Why were you trying to induce nightmares? =/



Nightmares are interesting experiances when you haven't had them in a while.

----------


## branpera

Also instead of asking the fourm for advice on overdose why dont you just call posion control... just some life advice

----------


## tommo

> On the plus side, B6 is water soluble, so if you keep your fluids up...well, I'm not sure what exactly would happen, but I'd hazard a guess that it would help to flush it out of your system.



Just don't drink 250 litres of water  ::lol:: 





> Wow. Please do NOT follow the advice of some random person's blog page especially when it comes to matters of your health and safety. Always double and triple check your information and the sources where this information is coming from. At repeated dosages that high B6 can cause irreversible neurological damage.



Agreed, don't we have a page here anyway for recommended doses of dream enhancers?  It should be more prominent.





> ^ Why were you trying to induce nightmares? =/ 
> 
> Also, why is the title of this thread in yellow font? Sorry for being off-topic.



Why are all your posts in almost illegible, fluoro green?

----------


## DeletePlease

Started doing it in '07 and kept at it. I dont feel right if I don't type in lime green on forums. Think of it as a crutch I guess. =/ You can always highlight it but it really isn't that hard to read.

----------


## b12

> Wow. Please do NOT follow the advice of some random person's blog page especially when it comes to matters of your health and safety. Always double and triple check your information and the sources where this information is coming from. At repeated dosages that high B6 can cause irreversible neurological damage.



Hello Nina, thanks for your sound advice! This is the author of that blog, yes I am a long-time DreamViews member! Though I haven't updated my blog in years, I do check it from time to time. 

I'd like to say, in my blog post, I did indeed specify that 250mg was too high of a dosage, with the possibility of neurological damage. 250mg is simply the most effective dose. I then proceeded to specify that the same effects were possible with a lesser dose and the addition of Tryptophan. My reccommendation, in bold, was 100mg - which is the maximum daily dose - alongside the integration of tryptophan-rich foods into your daily (or nightly) diet, as this would essentially function the same as 250mg ingested. 

Thanks for reading!

----------


## Dthoughts

Nice to have the actual author here! 

I think there is some amount of danger-zone with 250mg of B6. You feel it in the brain. It's like some kind of plasticy feeing, anyone else notice this?

However, I have taken too much B6 and Tryptophan in the past in a way that truly started to resemble an overdose. Trust me, Ur body will tell you, it is painful. You start sweating, headache etc. at first and eventually you are likely to start hallucinating and twitching and thennnn you will die. You where far from any of these symptoms so you weren't even close to an overdose my friend  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

It should go without saying, but some people need to see it, so:

With supplements, always start with a minimal dosage, generally below "effectiveness for LDs" level, and slooooooowly work you way up dosage-wise to the effectiveness level, or stop when at "too much" and just decide that that supplement doesn't work for you (not everything affects everybody the same way).

Also, try all supplements alone before attempting combinations (and when you start combining, return to minimal doses for each supplements, etc.). 

Better safe than sorry!

----------


## Dthoughts

If you don't notice any change whatsoever. Stop taking supplements. We really don't want to take many of them.

Calcium for example has very negative side-effects when taken too much. Without Magnesium it can clog up the arteries and eventually cause strokes and heart attacks.

----------


## snoop

You'll be fine, there's no need to freak out. Pay attention to what you're doing next time though, if you accidentally take 250mg of the wrong thing when you only need 80mg, it can lead to some pretty nasty results. Case in point: lots and lots of psychoactive drugs that make you go insane or die if you take too much of them.

----------

